# Luggage / Duffel Bag



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I used to have a nice large duffel bag for packing clothes into for a trip, but it was confiscated by my kids. I had a new duffel bag on my Christmas list, but Santa didn't bring me one







.

I'm not really the fine luggage type. I really think a large soft sided duffel bag would suit me just fine.

What do y'all use? I suppose if you camp alot, you just leave several changes of clothes in the Outback all the time. But for those of us who don't get out as often as we'd like, shuffling clothes between the house and the Outback is just part of the routine of getting ready to go.

Too bad there isn't an Outbackers.com duffel bag in the OBer's store (hint, hint).

Duffel users - got a cool one? Where did you get it?









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

we have some plastic bins that we take in/out of the Outback. Clothes get washed and put back in them...then back in the Outback.

They are like these, except without the rack. Oh, they set on one of the bunks in our bunkhouse...works great.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just use a good ol plastic laundry basket to transport clothes into the Outback. It stows perfectly under the bed in the garage too









We also keep a large collapsible laundry hamper in the garage area to collect all of our dirty clothes, then just drag it to the washing machine when we get home...simple!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I just use a good ol plastic laundry basket to transport clothes into the Outback. It stows perfectly under the bed in the garage too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

Also keep most of our "camping" clothes in the Trailer.

Steve


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Problem solved !, don't change clothes









Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We started out using duffel bags - a leftover habit from nine years of pop-up camping. But putting a duffel bag full of clothes in the wardrobes proved to be more of a frustration, because we'd have to pull the duffel bags out, find what we wanted, then put the duffel bags back. This was a lot of wasted effort.

This past season we started carrying clothes out to the Outback in a clothes basket, then stocking the wardrobes and overhead doors above the bed and hanging clothes on the hanger bars. Our clothes are much easier to get to and we can easily see what we are looking for. This spring I have a plan to add some of the wire closet organizer shelves, to make it even easier still.

I do still use a small duffel, though, for a shower bag. Yes - I know the Outback has a shower, which we use when campground showers are not available or clean, but most of the campgrounds we visit have nice large, clean showers. And they are much easier and more pleasurable to use - thus the need for the shower bag.

My DD, however, stilluses a duffel bag for her clothes in the back bunk room. That seems to be easier for her.

We also leave some clothes, jackets, etc. in the Outback to cut down on the amount of stuff to be hauled in and out.

So - to answer your question - we do both. Whatever seems to be appropriate for the length of the camping trip.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

s said:


> Duffel users - got a cool one? Where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine at US ARMY - Basic Training, Fort Leavenworth, KS - 1984

And I know for sure that the Army is still giving not one -- but two of these away free for every three year enlistment -- food for thought -- especially if you like "camping" -- LOL


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Duffel bags... It was a hard habit to break... coming from pop-up land!
But we managed to do it!

I have a rolling hanger thingy that I hang all me clothes on when packing. 
After it has all the clothes on it I roll it out to the Outback and put
everything in the taller closet. Oldest DD does the same... she uses
the shorter closet in the front bedroom. this is for youngest DD
Outback drawers (I just bought her a taller set that she now uses, *sorry
*I don't have pictures of that. Maybe once it warms up I will go out
and snap a pic and post it)

My husband and I have smaller tubs we use for socks and undergarments.
We pack them and they are stored above the bed in the cupboards.

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I usually carry my hanging clothes on hangers and just put them in the wardrobes. Socks, underwear and other stuff go in a suitcase. When I get to the trailer, I relocate them to the wardrobe and the suitcase goes on top of the bunks (if the kids aren't with us. If they are, suitcase goes in the rear "garage.") Shoes, sandals, etc. go in grocery bags to the trailer.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With all the room I have now, I carry it out in a wash basket and put away.

The previous trailers, every person had one rubbermaid container. They would get stacked at night minimizing the room taken and during the day were put on the rear slide to free up the floor room.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We use a large open type duffel bag and hang our clothes in the back of the suburban on one of those rods that hangs all the way across.Its like having an extra closet.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Eddie Bauer brand from Target....nice different sizes and "manly" colors


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

jedmunson said:


> Eddie Bauer brand from Target....nice different sizes and "manly" colors


Clothes clothes - u people wear clothes - I must be in the wrong forum AGAIN !!!!!

That was fun

We have the campers steamer trunks -- Rubbermaid Tubs -- those titie whites abd other unmentionables what did not

come back as nice as they left are transpotated over to the BARN where the resident catlle do the wash.

Then back into thr rubbrnaid and off to the outBack tt.

With just Darling Bride and me not as much aswhen 3 DDs were camping, We've benn out once in the new 26rls and we are learning

I fi
sh and Kayak, so we expect me to untidy some outfits -- mud -- blood and so forth some can e worn again in kayak trips that leave early

b4 daylite.

We are currently negotiating to see who will wind up with which draweres and closet space......

I think got a whole complete shoe box --it was my daughtersvwhen she was 7

JOhn


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We've always just taken clothes out in laundry baskets and loaded the clothes on the shelves or drawers, never used any luggage.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I just use a good ol plastic laundry basket to transport clothes into the Outback.
```
X3

makes it easy to transport, then we put them away, and put them back in the basket when they're dirty...transport back to house to wash...repeat as needed.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
With all the room I have now,
```
sure John, rub it in....lol

santa didn't bring me my new, bigger camper, but I'm holding out hope for maybe Easter?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> ```
> With all the room I have now,
> ```
> sure John, rub it in....lol
> ...


Of course ... then there's your birthday, his birthday, the kids' birthdays, Mother's Day, Father's Day, Summer Solstice, Robbie Burns' b'day, Halloween, etc.

There's _always_ hope, Clare


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Uh....how do you add that fancy color on your reply?


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
There's always hope, Clare
```
You have met my DH, Tim...are you kidding? He is a scrooge with a capital S,







We are going to the Hartford camping show next weekend, we went to 2 different dealers yesterday...I think I've finally convinced him that it is a good idea to keep mommy happy









Keep your fingers crossed for me Judi!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

3athlete said:


> ```
> With all the room I have now,
> ```
> sure John, rub it in....lol
> ...


As soon as he can fit 32 feet in a 26 ft spot, I think you ll get it









John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
As soon as he can fit 32 feet in a 26 ft spot, I think you ll get it icon_thumright.gif
```
oh, that nonsense







just a couple of trees...no big deal


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

3athlete said:


> ```
> As soon as he can fit 32 feet in a 26 ft spot, I think you ll get it icon_thumright.gif
> ```
> oh, that nonsense
> ...


Clare check Ebay Lakeshore is blowing out the 32bhds for just under 20k that should wake him up.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We use totes similar to Oregan Camper.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We installed pull-out wire baskets into the wardrobe. We slide them out, give each kid his basket and voila!

Ed


----------

